# This a Steelhead or Salmon?



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Guy I was talking too hooked up on this, I "tried" to help him net it, but banking it was easier. Both thought we hadn't caught any steelhead that looked like this, this far down the river. I've only caught females so is this just a male Steel?










Again my first year really fishing for Steelhead, only ones I've caught have all looked like these. Farther downstream near my house like the top picture, and ones near the lake like the bottom picture.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

All fish in pics are steelhead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

The first picture looks like a buck, while the other look like hens. I do believe all of them are steelhead though. The male's bodies change once in the rivers, changing colors and sometimes growing a kyped or hooked jaw.


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Cool thanks


----------



## Fisha (2 mo ago)

Yup I'd say all steelhead. The longer in the river the more color they take on and less of a chrome look. Good job on some nice fish!


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Fisha said:


> Yup I'd say all steelhead. The longer in the river the more color they take on and less of a chrome look. Good job on some nice fish!


Thanks, in May by my house near the Aurora branch of the Chagrin while fishing for smallies I hooked into and caught my first steelhead. I was literally "hooked", I think it's my new favorite fish. Literally counted the days all summer til fall for this. It's just crazy and fun walking down small creeks/rivers and being able to catch something so big and crazy to catch. I've gone 24ish years living where I do not realizing I could catch these awesome fish, little upset about that, but now I try to go everyday i can.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Guy I was talking too hooked up on this, I "tried" to help him net it, but banking it was easier. Both thought we hadn't caught any steelhead that looked like this, this far down the river. I've only caught females so is this just a male Steel?
> 
> View attachment 498424
> 
> ...


Hey Mr.DingleBerry(I love that name…lol)…easiest way to identify is a pure white mouth and a square tail = steelhead…grey or black mouth and a split or forked tail and it’s a salmon…it’s possible to get a salmon that was planted by Pa. or NY but the odds are low…but you never know…congrats on your success


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Thanks, in May by my house near the Aurora branch of the Chagrin while fishing for smallies I hooked into and caught my first steelhead. I was literally "hooked", I think it's my new favorite fish. Literally counted the days all summer til fall for this. It's just crazy and fun walking down small creeks/rivers and being able to catch something so big and crazy to catch. I've gone 24ish years living where I do not realizing I could catch these awesome fish, little upset about that, but now I try to go everyday i can.


Laughing longer than I should at your great name friend lol yes those are steelhead


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Thanks, in May by my house near the Aurora branch of the Chagrin while fishing for smallies I hooked into and caught my first steelhead. I was literally "hooked", I think it's my new favorite fish. Literally counted the days all summer til fall for this. It's just crazy and fun walking down small creeks/rivers and being able to catch something so big and crazy to catch. I've gone 24ish years living where I do not realizing I could catch these awesome fish, little upset about that, but now I try to go everyday i can.


The Addiction is real ! LoL


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is a simple, helpful guide I found in a recent Ohio Outdoor News. I agree with those small, rowed dots on tail...steelies


----------

